# Last Hoorah, Steelhead through the ice!



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

Last days of the ice season for steelhead...been fishing this spot for 20 years, 12 ft board to get out past current break and only fishing 5-10 ft further out, 3 inches of ice, clarity 18-24", jigs in pink or black tipped with power bait and wax worms. Looks like it will be over Friday.last night and today several 5# plus fish, a female 9# and male 10#


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

That's awesome. Where do you ice fish for steelhead at? I saw a couple guys on Wallace Lake today catching stocker rainbows, but not the same.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just wondering, don't have to give location, but river mouth, or Marina?


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

I will send you a private message. I don't want anyone to think the ice is "safe", it's safe for me as I know the spot, but nobody else is fishing the rivers as the ice is very sketchy. I don't want to send anyone to fish something unsafe. That being said, one of the best days I've ever had out of a 6" hole.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice haul


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Good job, that sure sounds like fun. It pays to learn when and where the ice is good.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice job. Nice spot - I would have thought all the ice was too sketchy.

Suggestion - Ought to post a pic of the two other guys you were fishing with. . .


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

I would have posted their pic, but they were supposed to be working, called off, and didn't want a photo on here. Plus, i got the two big ones, and they let me take the photo glory. I got a solo limit this morning. I won't be going anymore with 35-55 degrees and 30 mph winds coming. Until next year, be safe everyone and good luck in soft water.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Ought to post a pic of the two other guys you were fishing with. . .


LOL> I was just joking. Seems like someone always has something negative to post lately.

Caught plenty of steelies, never tried to pull one up through the ice before. Gotta be a heck of a fight.


----------



## JcJigs (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice looking fish...Nice job!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice catches! I've never tried it, but it must be hard to get those silver bullets through a hole!


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

It's not easy, and I use a 6" hole, but it's a rush and thrill. Had 1 jaw jacker tip up, my 2nd rod I was jigging with and the rod I hooked the big male on all tangled at once but that makes the winter if you can land one that size.


----------

